# KY fishing license increase cost.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I just found out you can buy your 2018 license NOW before the price increase takes effect March 1 st. I am getting mine at Latonia bait shop on Monday. pass this on or share to any of your fishing groups

The following is the information we just received from Kentucky fish and wildlife. And we wanted to pass it along to our customers.

2018-19 Licenses Price Increase
Effective March 1, prices for selected resident licenses will increase. Any 2018-19 licenses purchased by February 28 will be issued at 2017-18 prices.

Price Changes For 2018-19 Licenses:
Res Annual Fishing - $23 (from $20)
Res Annual Hunting - $27 (from $20)
Senior Sportsman’s - $12 (from $5)
Disabled Sportsman’s - $12 (from $5)
Resident Combo - $42 (from $30)
Joint/Spouses’ Fishing - $42 (from $36)


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Always upsets me when they increase disabled and seniors. Let me (the young working guy NOT on fixed income) pay their share.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

What about out of state?.. Still $50?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't mind license increases as long as the money goes back to the Fish and Wildlife. $3 increase isn't terrible...but to raise the senior and disabled licenses $7?! That's not right.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

What about out of state? I did buy mine yesterday just in case, but need to tell my buddies to buy it now if it is going up.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

cali2ohio said:


> What about out of state?.. Still $50?





Carpman said:


> What about out of state? I did buy mine yesterday just in case, but need to tell my buddies to buy it now if it is going up.


Still $50 according to this chart. Bought mine last month.
https://fw.ky.gov/licenses/pages/fees.aspx


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

